

Weekly Hacker:  We're accepting nominations - cj
http://weeklyhacker.com/

======
thaumaturgy
> _Despite HN's extraordinary growth in popularity, we've refused to step down
> to the quality level of Digg and Reddit._

Please do not say things like this.

1\. It uses these other services as a yardstick by which you measure yourself,
thereby placing more importance upon them than upon you;

2\. Negative comparisons of competing services is one of the early signs of a
corruption in your service -- e.g., Reddit's perceived deterioration was pre-
empted by a significant number of its users constantly comparing themselves to
Digg's users;

3\. Your standards for excellence should be internal, not external. So,
instead of saying, "I want to be better than X", you would say, "I want to be
the best possible Y."

Thanks.

~~~
cj
Agreed. Just changed it.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Much better. Thank you. :-)

------
adrianwaj
Another idea, is to take the best comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments> and ask those commenters to discuss
them on video, or whatever. There's film called Waking Life, check it out:
[http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=waking+life&...](http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=waking+life&aq=f)
You could give HN readers some version of their own Waking Life.

------
btilly
If you're serious about this, I would suggest starting at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders> and working your way down the list.

~~~
kloncks
I strongly disagree.

I remember that there came a time when the people with top karmas were given a
different decoration around their name. Their name was in bold and gold I
believe. This would be too similar.

Overall karma count shouldn't be used as a measure to exclude others from
participating in this, especially newcomers, who could very easily bring a lot
to the table.

~~~
btilly
I agree that there are people who aren't on that list who would be good to
interview. However that list has a high enough density of interesting people
that people on HN are likely to be curious about, that it is well worth mining
it for suggestions of who to contact.

------
kloncks
Interesting idea. I'd love to see you working with the producer of
HackerMonthly to get these in there.

------
adrianwaj
I think a good adjunct to this site would be a list of HN side projects and
their creators.

------
mahmud
Vanity :-)

